# In need of some help



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah so I installed incubus' jellywiz Rom over at xda and now have switched back to clean Rom for the time being. Anyways, I can't get 4g connectivity at all but my sister and dad having both a thunderbolt and my dad with his stock S3 both have 4g...any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I just got 4G, but it can't hold the connection for very long

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

what are you currently running? is it a touchwiz ROM? an AOSP ROM?

AOSP ROMs currently have data connection issues. The bugs depend as much on how much signal you have as it does on the glitchy RIL. That being said, if you're on AOSP and your 4g connection suddenly drops out, there are two things you can try.

1) toggle mobile data off and on. Go to settings/data usage to find the option.

2) install "phone info" from the play store. Locate the setting that controls what kind of network you're connecting to. It should be set to LTE/CDMA (sometimes LTE/CDMA/EVDO depending on your ROM). Switch it to something else, anything else, then switch it back and wait a minute. 4g should return.

If these don't work, try flashing back to stock with Odin and reprovision your sim card. To do so, once back at stock open the dialer and dial *2767*3855#. YOUR PHONE WILL WIPE ALL DATA DOING THIS.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> what are you currently running? is it a touchwiz ROM? an AOSP ROM?
> 
> AOSP ROMs currently have data connection issues. The bugs depend as much on how much signal you have as it does on the glitchy RIL. That being said, if you're on AOSP and your 4g connection suddenly drops out, there are two things you can try.
> 
> ...


I'm on twiz and not a noob by any means I just have never had this problem...thanks for the info!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Pop your sim out, power up the phone, shut it down, put it back in.

Or just Odin back to stock and restore a nandroid.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

